# Suggest a BL book to me.



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I am purposely going to post this thread here and not read the reviews for risk of not reading a book I'll like. 

Basically, I've read a fair few BL books, but I never had one that _kept_ me reading. The reason I'm asking is because I have my last exam next Thursday, then I don't have to do anything until September when I should hopefully be in Uni. So, I have an awful lot of reading time, but the problem is, nearly all the novels that I own are Space Marine novels (HH or otherwise).

The full list is: HH Series (up to date), Ultramarine Omnibus, Blood Angels Omnibus, Fear the Alien (signed by ADB ), errr... That's about it actually, not a lot compared to other people.

So, who can suggest a (preferably non sm) novel or 10 that will keep me into it. The most recent book I read that really kept me into it was I Am Legend, that's because it was interesting and was really well written. So, really, I'm into something like that. 

So, suggestions? :biggrin:


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

Eisenhorn omnibus followed up by Ravenor omnibus


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Heldenhammer! I haven't read Empire or God King, but if the first book was any indication as to it's sequels then I'm sure you're in for an awesome read.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Bearing in mind that the Sigmar Trilogy is Fantasy.


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Esca said:


> Eisenhorn omnibus followed up by Ravenor omnibus



This, ten times over - nothing more to say really.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Also: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=88457


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The Gaunt's Ghosts series is what started me on Warhammer 40k. You can get most of them in 3 omnibuses.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Eisenhorn, and if chaos marines are ok, definitely Night lords series and Storm of Iron. Some Space Marine battles novels are also worth checking, like Battle of the Fang and Fall of Damnos, and they are not entirely from SM perspective, cause you also have necron's/thousand sons' points of view.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Gaunt's Ghosts. Simple. However, as soon as you read it, beware of spoilers from me and Dark Angel on the chat 

Also, cunt, make me orange.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

I enjoyed the Ciaphus Cain novels plus they do it in an omnibus.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Daemon world amd the GK omnibus, great books!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Should be a good read, Marneus. Lmao


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bobss said:


> Should be a good read, Marneus. Lmao


Fuck that shit.

I bought the Ravenor Omnibus today 



World Eater XII said:


> Daemon world amd the GK omnibus, great books!


I think that's next on the list


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

SOUL DRINKERS!

Soul Drinker by Ben Counter 

The Bleeding Chalice by Ben Counter 

Crimson Tears by Ben Counter 

Chapter War by Ben Counter 

Hellforged by Ben Counter


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

jimmy gunn said:


> SOUL DRINKERS!
> 
> Soul Drinker by Ben Counter
> 
> ...


Argh! I totally forgot about that! I've been after the first omnibus for ages!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I suggest you read the Eisenhorn omnibus before Ravenor, will make it taste better :-D


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It was just so awesome that I could not resist reading it twice in a row.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I hadn't really considered Fantasy as something to read, mainly since I don't play it. Also, I'm worried that if I get liking the fluff, I'll begin to like the models, then I'll be starting a new game system (2nd one in less than a year will not be good!). 

Thanks for the suggestions, I'm gonna get reading!


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

In addition to the frankly fantastic suggestions of Eisenhors/Ravenor/Gaunt/Cain...honestly i recommend the Imperial Guard Omnibus Vol 1. 

3 distinct stories from the human perpective; helped me decide to pursue my guard army!!!


----------



## holy bolter (Dec 22, 2010)

For warhammer I love gotrek and Felix. Just so much fun, great relationship between the characters and a massive exploration of the warhammer world. For 40k, Aaron dembski bowdens stuff is good .


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Battle of the Fang. I know it is Marines, but it is so fucking awesome!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Both the Ulrika the Vampire books, so far there amazing!


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

The Ciaphas Cain novels are by far my favourite out of all the 40K books.


----------

